# Only interesting when I'm drunk..



## Michelle7 (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel like the only time I actually have a personality is when I'm intoxicated. I still feel a little shy but I'm more relaxed and just "don't give a ****". It's weird but I actually want to be intoxicated while meeting people or going places. I would love to be completely sober and be able to have a good time or feel comfortable but I can't. Am I the only one that feels this way? I feel like this is the only way for me to act "normal", even then I'm not really acting normal just silly. I'm sick of this.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome to my world! Add a very high tolerance and you have an empty wallet, faster deteriorating health, and everyone thinking you are an alcoholic! Sucks, but alcohol helps me be a loose and giddy! Happens every weekend when I go out with friends!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

It draws you in and then takes your friends away from you. When a Man Loves a Woman (1994)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Same, I only feel interesting when I'm drunk or stoned.


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm this way too. Every so often I'll head out to the casino (alone, since I have no one to invite) and at first I'll sit around the machines by myself until I've had a couple drinks. After the booze kicks in, I'm usually at the blackjack tables being the life of the party. So yeah, its easier for me to socialize when I am intoxicated. 
The only problem with this is it's easier to wake up with regrets, and I've never developed a friendship or relationship with someone afterwards. These days I do most of my drinking at home alone, atleast it curbs my feeling of loneliness for a time.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Alcohol works like an amp for some people. It turns you up a few nutches.


----------



## talkminusaction (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah all my inhibitions go away. Which is why SA disorder is linked directly to alcoholism.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've actually never been drunk.


----------



## jhesh (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I used to feel the same way I loved alcohol because it seemed to take a filter out of my brain and it was so easy to tell jokes and hit on girls. I used to drink a lot when I was 18 and early 19--I was self-medicating I guess, it just seemed fun--I would usually be the drunkest one when hanging out at a party.

I eventually stopped drinking so much...and now theres a thin line between 'drinking and still feeling anxious' and being 'wasted' so I don't like it too much anymore. Benzos are so much more satisfying for me now and I dont take a bunch to get wasted, benzo's "coherent, talkative, and anxiety free" feeling is much better than being "anxiety free but **** wasted" with alcohol. However they are BOTH dangerous roads to go down--moderation is key--but seriously, moderation.


----------

